# Minisemi-D von AEG



## Hubbl-e (2 August 2006)

Hallo,
Wer kann mir Helfen. 
Ich habe in unserer Anlage noch  Gleichstrommotore die mit AEG-Stromrichtern angetrieben werden. Bekanntlich sind  diese Stromrichter mit der Software Imra96 programmierbar. Die Software Imra96  habe ich. Die neuen Minisemis haben aber den Softwarestand 4.0 - und den habe  ich nicht. 
Mir fehlen lediglich der Library - File der Softwareversion 4.0.  
Der Name des Files: 
PRG_59CE.LIB 
Hat den jemand von Euch???


----------



## ickebinnednich (8 Juli 2010)

AEG existiert ja bekanntlich nicht mehr, aber es gibt ja Nachfolgefirmen, die sich um Reparatur Wartung, General-Überholung usw. kümmern. Ich kenne da eine Firma in Berlin - Converteam GmbH - , welche diese Aufgabe erfüllen könnte. Müsstest dann die Minisemi-Geräte dahin schicken, mit dem Auftrag, sie auf den neuesten Stand zu setzen. Solltest aber vorher bei deiner Firma anfragen, ob das möglich wäre und bei Converteam anfragen, ob die das machen. > Entstehen natürlich Kosten für Wartung/auf neuesten Stand setzen u.ä..  
MfG


----------



## Hubbl-e (9 Juli 2010)

Danke Euch.
Habe inzwischen die Gleichstrommotore ausgetauscht. Und als Urichter sind jetzt Masterdrives von Siemens drinn. Eure Informationen sind trotzdem fuer mich sehr wichtig, weil ich möchte ja die Motore nebst Umrichter eventuell weiterverkaufen.


----------

